

World of Warcraft seeks reapproval in China gov't tangle - ilamont
http://www.itworld.com/%5Bprimary-term%5D/95677/world-warcraft-seeks-reapproval-china-govt-tangle

======
romland
hehe, funny stuff: _China's regulators screen online games for erotic, violent
or other objectionable content ... <snip> ... skeletons in the game appear as
normal human bodies_

I fail to see why that change was made, it feels as if they were just looking
for something to change.

The sole purpose of the game is to kill things. Was this changed due to
violence? I'd think that a puddle of blood would be a bit more violent than a
pile of bones, to be honest!

Objectionable content. Okay, sure, skeletons can be a tad bit scarier than a
human. But c'mon, look at the gnomes!

Erotic content? I guess one could argue that skeletons are nude...

Yeah, that's gotta be it.

